# Oil Refinery Processes



## safa aldin (28 فبراير 2011)

اليكم في المرفق لمعظم عمليات التصفية " ٌRefinery Processes " متضمناً سرد تأريخي لأحداث مهمة .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 مارس 2011)

عاشت الأيادي على الموضوع وننتظر المزيد ...


----------



## safa aldin (6 مارس 2011)

لا شكر على الواجب يا أخي العزيز مهندس المحبة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 مارس 2011)

بوركت


----------



## ج.ناردين (1 أبريل 2011)

رااائع 
اصبح في جعبتي الأن
شكراً لك


----------



## البعث (15 أبريل 2011)

اللهم يجعل اعمالك جميعا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الشكر موصول للكل


----------



## موسى توفيق (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

